# ¿Pump Tracks en México?



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola amigos!!
Oigan, ¿alguien sabe si existen Pump Tracks en México?, de preferencia en el DF. Aunque si existen en otros estados, me gustaría saber para cuando visite.

He leído que son excelentes para mejorar técnica y control y me gustaría mucho visitar alguno un par de horas a la semana.

Yo he visto que camino al Desierto de los Leones, por Santa Rosa, hay un terreno grande que pudiera quedar para crear un pump track, lo han usado para tirar cascajo, estaría bueno ver si se puede hablar con el dueño (O el que agandalló, no se que pasó) ese terreno y pedir permiso para hacer uno jejeje.

Bueno, espero alquien sepa. Y si se arma crear un pump track en algún lado, por aquí inviten banda, para ayudarles a construirlo.

Saludos!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado Izcool:

Tienes toda la razón, los Pump Tracks son excelentes para mejorar técnica y control.

Desgraciadamente en nuestro Mexico lindo y querido no existen, cuando menos de uso publico. No dudo que algún Dirt Jumper tenga alguno pequeño en su patio trasero, pero para uso privado.

Mi opinión personal, es que aquí en Mexico, cuando menos en la zona de Guadalajara, los deportistas (ciclistas) tenemos muy buenas intensiones y grandes proyectos (sueños), pero nunca los concretamos, porque NO nos organizamos y NO PARTICIPAMOS ACTIVAMENTE para hacer realidad estos proyectos

Como que siempre esperamos que nuestro PAPA GOBIERNO haga nuestros deseos realidad y haga las obras y/o aporte el presupuesto.

Yo espero que nuestro próximo Presidente, el Peña Nieto, haga un Pump Track, aquí en el Boque de la Primavera. EL ya lo prometio, que personalmente iría al Bosque a construirlo, siempre y cuando no se despeine su copete o se estropee su manicure.

Saludos


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Hay uno en Ixtapan de la Sal. No tengo el teléfono de Xtreme Sports. Junto al balneario de Ixtapan en la calle principal podés encontrar la pista con todo y bicis para rentar. Algo así como 200 pesos por todo el día!

Jano es el chavo que lo renta. También hacen Downhill y tienen sus pistas y rampas.

P


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

uy, 200 es caro para ir seguido!! y bueno, no me queda cerca del DF jeje
A lo mejor es hora de buscar un lugar con tierra y comenzar a armar uno, aunque no sea enorme como los de los videos gringos.

En los videos siempre parece ser que crearlos es cosa de una tarde y nadie te dice nada  ¿cómo será aquí?

Gracias por sus respuestas, a ver si vemos más gente interesada.
Y bueno, a ver si organizo banda para ir a ese lugar por Ixtapan que me cuentas, Pablo

Saludos!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Yo espero que nuestro próximo Presidente, el Peña Nieto, haga un Pump Track, aquí en el Boque de la Primavera. EL ya lo prometio, que personalmente iría al Bosque a construirlo, siempre y cuando no se despeine su copete o se estropee su manicure.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

